# mesquite floors



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Well, there done finally. I took a couple pics this morning and brought the camera to work so I could post one but forgot the dang cord to plug it in. I'll do a pic tomorrow. I'm putting the bar back where it belongs tonight so I'll get a pic of that too. Now I just have to tear up the carpet in the rest of the house and do something with it. After this process, I think stained concrete is in order. Then all new baseboards and paint. Then I think I'll drink for a week or so.
later, biggreen


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Pics finally. First is some fat guy wiping BLO cut w/ acetone, 50/50 on the floors. Did that twice. They may hold more oil but not for a while. Second, the base of my bar back where it belongs. I'm just showing the pieces of the bar incase anyone cares? Third is the bar w/ mid section installed. Fouth is w/ top in place. The bar looks really small in the pics but the fifth shows the barstools in front of it. It'll seat 10 comfy, more like a tall dinning table. Sixth is a close up of one section of floor to show the variance in color and grain of the wood. Chalk one thing off the list of a thousand things to do to this house. 
later, biggreen


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

WOW that's awesome! I want some.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is gorgeous. Beautiful job!


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

That's some fine work right there, all of it!


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

That is great. I've never heard of floors of mesquite. What a great idea. Looks fantastic. How did you do the floors? Are they toungue and grouved?


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

I got the wood from M&G Sawmill up by Huntsville. It comes w/ the tongue and groove and relief on the bottom. It's bundled together in whatever length wood they had. Meaning, nothing is straight or square. So first step was to set up a level surface w/a straight edge back and set the boards up one by one to get usable pieces. Basically the 5' piece I got would most likely turn into 2 to 4 smaller pieces by the time I cut the warps out of it and squared the ends. I did end up w/ quite a few 4 and 5' pieces but a lot more 12 to 18" pieces and everything else in between. It's glued to the floor. After digging around for quite a bit I ended up going w/ a glue and sealer in one at $150 something per 5 gallon bucket, used three. I had to pull a couple boards up on the starter row. I don't have a worry in the world that this stuff could come up and have no concern about moisture. It's like a rubber mat/glue once set up. I didn't use enough of it (thickness wise) where I started I learned but I'll see what happens w/ time on that. They just creak a little when you walk on them. Next was the rough sanding w/ a drum sander I rented from Home Depot. I hooked it up to my small Jet dust collector and didn't even have to sweep when I was done. That was cool. Then all the voids in the wood and small gaps had to be filled. I'm sure there's a professional way to do this but I got on my hands and knees and used a putty knife and did it the way I know how. They don't make mesquite wood filler so I had to mix a couple colors to get it right. Next was the medium sanding. Back to Home Depot for a vibrating sander, agian w/ the dust collector w/ same perfect results. Then do the edges w/ my belt sander to level them out. Then touch up the entire floor w/ a randon orbit sander. That covered the house w/ baby powder dust. Two coats of finish and drink beer and enjoy the fumes. That's pretty much the step by step. I know a pro would have done this much quicker and not been on his knees as much but hey, it's done and I did it. Bar is open if your in the neighborhood.

later, biggreen


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

WOW - lots better than the last time I saw it. Really turned out great (but it would have been better if you had hand cut the boards, grooved them with a pocket knife, planed them with a hand plane and finished them with a toothbrush).







I know you put a lot of work into it and the results show it - great job.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Wow !!! Great lookin' job, Steve.. When yore knees heal up..I got a couple of BIG rooms with hardwood floors that need a refinishing when ya get time...LOL....

Really nice work....jim


----------



## dicklaxt (Jun 2, 2005)

Great floor my man..............do you have a thickness planer to get S2S,if so you could sure put those shorts to use by making some nice glue ups with Tite Bond II for many different things ,,,,,,,,,bowls, goblets,pepper mills, pens,vases etc

dick


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

That is a true masterpiece of love and labor. Congrats on a one of a kind floor. Very, very nice........gb


----------



## sps (Jun 17, 2006)

Thats awesome Steve! I have told numerous people about this and was eager to see the end reults. I wish I ha dthe patience for somethng like that in my house!


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Great looking floors......and a great taste in beer too!!


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Wowie Zowie... THAT is impressive!


----------

